# Kyphoto repair forum



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2013)

For those that repair/restore ... the Classic Camera Repair Forum has been brought back to life.
The Rangefinder forum has restored the last state of the forum: Topics - The Classic Camera Repair Forum 
... though no posts can be made, just for reference.
The Rangefinder forum does have a repair sub-forum and they are trying to import all the Repair Forum posts: Repair / Camera Care - Rangefinderforum.com


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 27, 2013)

Cool, thanks!


----------

